#ubuntu-co 2011-04-18
<Lord_Ahriman> hey gente como va¿?
<lapen2> hola
<lapen2> instale mi ubuntu en un disco completo pero tenia instalado win7 en otro disco y me inicia de una ubuntu como hago para que salga la opcion de inicar el q yo quiera
<lapen2> todabia esta el win 7 pero me inicia ubuntu quiero los dos
<lapen2> ¡?
<azzurra> hola alguien sabe como puedo compilar archivos c++
<Andphe> con g++ 
<Andphe> g++ -o elbinario elacrchivo.cpp
<azzurra> y alguno que sea parecido al anjuta pero mas facil de utilizar
<KaOSoFt> ¿anjuta?
<azzurra> si
<azzurra> como hago para adicionar librerias al g++
<azzurra> alguien es bogotano
<Andphe> azzurra, lo que anda buscando es un IDE
<Andphe> no un compilador
<Andphe> azzurra, desde la linea de comandos puede usar -I para añadir includes
<azzurra> exacto eso es lo que ando buscando pero -I y que mas le coloco
<Andphe> azz.....
<Andphe> http://iie.fing.edu.uy/~vagonbar/gcc-make/gcc.htm
<Andphe> :\
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-19
<RazorBlade446> Hola a todos...
<RazorBlade446> Estoy intentando cambiar el tema de gnome-shell 3 en maverick usando el ppa.
<RazorBlade446> pero no se ve el "modo overview" como las demos que aparecen en YouTube
<Lamusj> Buenaaas! xD
<hollman> MagicFab, ping
<hollman> MagicFab, ud recomendadba opr twitter o identica o algun lado un paquete para jugar con los pdf ,,, unir, dividir rotar etc ...
<hollman> como se llama ?
<MagicFab> pdf chain ?
<MagicFab> o pdftk
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<MagicFab> tambien pdfmod
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, buenos dias hermano como vamos?
<hollman> pdfmod
<hollman> gracias
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, qué tal
<MagicFab> por acá investigando KVM y cómo hacer máquinas virtuales lo más rápido posible
<MagicFab> para hacer prubeas de LibreOffice en 10.04 10.10 y 11.04
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, bn aqui respondiendo correos en la lista y preparandome para una mañana de estudio :D
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, yo ya ando en natty :D esta muy bonito :D
<SergioMeneses> me ha gustado mucho pero lo tengo con el gnome
<MagicFab> si la verdad no tuve opción e usar Natty pues compré un nuevo PC para usar KVM
<MagicFab> (un core i5) y Natty tenía todos los piltos (intel, encripción, etc)
<MagicFab> tremendo gallo en 10.10 :)
<MagicFab> por acá es la cosa:
<MagicFab> sudo vmbuilder kvm ubuntu --hostname=1004-64-libo --suite=lucid --mem=512 --libvirt=qemu:///system --proxy=http://192.168.35.20:3142 --iso=ubuntu-10.04.2-alternate-amd64.iso --timezone=EST --ppa=libreoffice/ppa --addpkg=openssh-server --addpkg=ubuntu-desktop --addpkg=libreoffice --addpkg=libreoffice-gnome -v  -o
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, estuviste en el FLISOL ? no estoy muy al corriente..
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, si pero en el de mi ciudad :D
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, estuvieron todos muy buenos :D
<SergioMeneses> los miembros del team estuvimos en muchisimas ciudades
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, en donde es eso :) ?
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, hollman y yo estuvimos en cucuta
<SergioMeneses> forigua, czam y fonseca en villavicencio
<SergioMeneses> julian alarcon en ibague
<SergioMeneses> cesar gomez en bucaramanga
<SergioMeneses> juan y emmanuel en barranquilla pero ese flisol es en estos dias
<SergioMeneses> y en bogota estuvieron todos porq fue el sabado pasado :D
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, en la lista de u-co hay un hilo acerca de todos los reportes del flisol
<MagicFab> sólo preguntaba por la tuya, qué bueno. Quería saber si finalmente usaron mirror locales o qué método usaron para tener acceso a paquetes que sólo están disponible online (por ej. ubuntu-extras)
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, aqui utilizamos la version dvd de ubuntu... el resto lo bajamos del mirror de la unal :D
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, https://picasaweb.google.com/sergioandresmeneses/Flisol2011?feat=directlink
<Lamusj> U-Co, Mejor programa para quemar Iso's Brasero o K3B ? 
<luisra> hola
<Lamusj> hola!
<luisra> soy nuevo en este maravillos sistema operativo
<luisra> y tengo mucho inconvenientes
<luisra> mi pregunta es si se puede conctar dos equipos con ubuntu 
<luisra> por medio de cable paralelo
<luisra> y como lo hago
<SergioMeneses> luisra, la verdad por cable paralelo? nunca lo he intentado
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, yo prefiero k3b
<SergioMeneses> luisra, intenta preguntar en el canal #ubuntu-es  :D
<Lamusj> luisra, seria mejor tratar de conseguir un cale de red y listo, mas facil :)
<luisra> si 
<luisra> yo tengo uno conectado a una red local
<luisra> solo quiero conectar uno mas
<luisra> pero como no tengo un router
<SergioMeneses> luisra, aaaa
<ubuntero> hola a todos
<KaOSoFt> Hola.
<ubuntero> gracias, solicito una orientacion
<KaOSoFt> A ver, comenta a ver en qué te podemos colaborar.
<ubuntero> registré un buzon en la comunidad, pero es de baja capacidad y vive llleno a toda hora...
<KaOSoFt> Si no hay una respuesta inmediata, sería bueno que esperaras. No siempre hay alguien "activo" en el momento de tu inquietud.
<ubuntero> lo que quiero ahora es registrar otro para recibir los mensajes de la comunidad, ¿cómo lo puedo regisdtrar o modificar?
<luisra> hola amigos
<luisra> bueno soy novato 
<luisra> y quiero conectar un modem usb huawei en ubuntu 
<luisra> como hago 
<luisra> me dicen que instale wine 
<luisra> pero ahora estoy viendo un video sobre eso
<kastellanos> hola hay alguien???
<Andphe> kastellanos, haga su pregunta si alguien sabe le responde
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-20
<jaselt> hola
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<x1nux> saludos .. 
<x1nux> actualmente tengo un problema
<x1nux> le di en las opciones de gnome-control-center/pantalla de accesso
<x1nux> que iniciara automaticamente un usuario predeterminado en mi maquina
<x1nux> pero! cuando inicia un usuario predeterminado... arranca y me muestra solo el Xterm 
<x1nux> y el fondo de ubuntu 
<x1nux> pero no me carga las barras del Gnome ni nada parecido .. 
<x1nux> alguna idea como solucionar dicho problema ?
<x1nux> gracias ya solucione el problema
<x1nux> la solucio solo es entrar como root en el entorno grafico 
<x1nux> ejecutar gdmsetup/Desbloquear y luego habilitar la entrada como Ubuntu Desktio Edition 
<x1nux> jejeje
<x1nux> Bye 
<x1nux> estamos en contacto !
<hollman> hola
<luisfull> hola a todos
<luisfull> quien podria ayudarme a compartir mi conexion de internet 
<luisfull> dos pc 
<luisfull> con ubuntu 10.10
<luisfull> si por favor si hay alguien interesado en ayudarme
<luisfull> por favor comuniqueme
<luisfull> si hola a todos quien podria ayudarme a conectar dos pc 
<luisfull> para compartir internet y archivos con ubuntu
<luisfull> por favor necesito ayuda que es urgente
<luisfull> si hola
<luisfull> quien me podria dar una manito
<luisfull> si quie puede ayudarme
<luisfull> hola tengo problemas en compartir internet
<luisfull> desearia que alguien pudiera ayudarme a conectar dos pc 
<luisfull> para compartit internet
<luisra> hola
<luisra> amigos de ubuntu
<luisra> necesito un favor
<luisra> quibo luis lopez
<luisra> quien podria ayudarme a conectar dos pc
<luisra> en ubuntu
<luisra> no se compartir internet en ubunu
<luisra> alguien de colombia
<luisra> que me pueda ayudar a conectar dos quipos a internet
<luisra> que no me quieren ayudar
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-21
<Lamusj> Buenas noches!
<Lamusj> por si alguien sabe algo sobre esto http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/error-could-not-update-iceauthority 
<Lamusj> Gracias! xD
<patcito> Lamusj: puedes preguntar en #ubuntu-es tambien
<jupiter> hola
<jupiter> !test
<kubot> ¡Estas poniendo a prueba mi paciencia!
<Guest30155> alguno me pued decir como es el  server para conectarme de xchat
<acidtoxic> %-)
<acidtoxic> El juego ADIVINA el NÜMERO está activado para probar suerte pon !num Nº (ej: !num 28 )  está entre el 0 y el 100
<acidtoxic> El verdadero poder se encuentra en:
<acidtoxic> :::: OrioNscript :::: [ v 5.9  ]
<acidtoxic>  En: [ http://www.IRCOrioN.net ]
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> (v)
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()() ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()() (
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()() ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()() ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()() ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> ()()()(.)()()()(.)()()(.)()()
<acidtoxic> -----()_()
<acidtoxic> -----(o o)
<acidtoxic> -ooO--`o'--Ooo-
<acidtoxic> ----((__))
<acidtoxic> -----(00)
<acidtoxic> nn--(o__o)--nn-
<acidtoxic> -----´--` Muuuuu
<Stoneangel> buenas tardes
<Stoneangel> alguien me puede colaborar con un problemilla que tengo relacionado al adobe flash
<acidtoxic> %-)
<acidtoxic> X-(
<KaOSoFt> o_O
<KaOSoFt> ¿Soy yo o esa carita está destellando?
 * KaOSoFt comienza a convulcionar con ataques epilépticos
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-22
<acidtoxic> El juego ADIVINA el NÜMERO está activado para probar suerte pon !num Nº (ej: !num 87 )  está entre el 0 y el 100
<IngForigua> acidtoxic: ???
<acidtoxic> IngForigua - acidtoxic !!callate
<IngForigua> te ganaste un kick
<IngForigua> acidtoxic: kick no lo olvides
<IngForigua> huy eres poderoso acidtoxic ahota que haces con un ban
<IngForigua> Adios
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<Emerling> felciicades a mis hermanso colombiano estrenando ubuntu member
<Emerling> viva latiniamerica
<IngForigua> Emerling: yeahhhh
<IngForigua> solo que aca estamos en vacas
<IngForigua> estomos como apagados
<IngForigua> estamos
<IngForigua> vamos de rumba a ubuntu-ve
<Emerling> IngForigua,  cuantos ubuntu memebrs tienen en colombia?
<IngForigua> 10
<Emerling> hollman,  amigo 
<Emerling> tienen nuevo ubuntu member
<hollman> Emerling, eso me acabo de enterar
<Emerling> :D
<Emerling> ya son 10 pa colombia
<hollman> super :D
<tatan> una ayuda porfaaaaaa
<tatan> hollaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<novatoenlinux> hola alguien me puede ayudar ????
<novatoenlinux> tengo un problema que no sé como solucionar
<novatoenlinux> ???????
<Andphe> novatoenlinux, haga su pregunta si alguien sabe le responde
<Andphe> no es necesario preguntar si puede preguntar
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-23
<novatoenlinux> hola... tengo un problema con una tarjeta de tv kworld PVR- TV 7134SE, cuando instale el tvtime no me corre dice que no tiene permiso o que es denegado, tengo una captura de pantalla del terminal para que alguien me pueda ayudar.... alguien ???
<novatoenlinux> por favor
<novatoenlinux> alguien por favor
<novatoenlinux> el problema no es tanto la instalación, sino que al ejecutar el tvtime se habre pero enseguida se cierra... si lo ejecuto por el terminal, dice que no tiene permiso
<novatoenlinux> administrador@administrador-desktop:~$ tvtime Ejecutando tvtime 1.0.2. Leyendo la configuración de /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/administrador/.tvtime/tvtime.xml" I/O error : Permission denied I/O error : Permission denied Imposible cambiar el dueño de /home/administrador/.tvtime/tvtime.xml: Permiso denegado. videoinput: Driver won't tell us its norm: Argumento inválido videoinp
<novatoenlinux> quien me puede ayudar con ésto ?
<novatoenlinux> ????????????'
<ElWuilMeR> novatoenlinux, utiliza sudo
<novatoenlinux> administrador@administrador-desktop:~$ sudo tvtime Ejecutando tvtime 1.0.2. Leyendo la configuración de /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml Leyendo la configuración de /home/administrador/.tvtime/tvtime.xml videoinput: Driver won't tell us its norm: Argumento inválido videoinput: Can't get tuner info: Argumento inválido      Your capture card driver: pac207 [CIF Single Chip     /usb-0000:00:02.0-1/133376]     does not support full siz
<novatoenlinux> esto dice
<KaOSoFt> http://vimeo.com/12880771
<Chat5834> holaa
<senseya> (;)(;)(")(")(")(")(;)(;)(;)(;)(;)(;)
<senseya> (")(")(J)(J)(J)(J)(J)(J)(J)(J)(k)(k)(w)(w)(k)(k)(J)(J)(t)(t)
<senseya> (t)(t)(J)(J)(J)(J)(J)(J)(J)(J)(J)(J)(J)(J)(t)(t)(J)(J)(t)(t)(J)(J)(;)(;)
<senseya> (t)(t)(t)(t)(")(")(J)(J)(k)(k)(J)(J)(J)(J)(k)(k)(w)(w)(R)(R)(J)(J)(")(")
<senseya> (t)(t)(t)(t)(J)(J)(J)(J)(J)(J)(k)(k)(k)(k)(k)(k)(k)(k)(k)(k)(k)(k)(")(")
<senseya> (J)(J)(t)(t)(t)(t)(")(")(t)(t)(")(")(t)(t)(t)(t)(")(")(t)(t)(t)(t)(")(")
<senseya> (;)(;)(")(")(J)(J)(k)(k)(Z)(Z)(R)(R)(w)(w)(J)(J)(M)(M)(M)(M)(R)(R)(t)(t)
<senseya> (t)(t)(M)(M)(Z)(Z)(t)(t)(k)(k)(M)(M)(t)(t)(;)(;)(")(")(J)(J)(M)(M)(M)(M)(Z)(Z)
<senseya> (t)(t)(M)(M)(k)(k)(R)(R)(t)(t)(M)(M)(")(")(M)(M)(M)(M) (M)(M)(M)(M)(Z)(Z)
<senseya> (Z)(Z)(t)(t)(M)(M)(J)(J)(t)(t)(J)(J)(Z)(Z)(R)(R)(;)(;)(M)(M)(M)(M)(Z)(Z)
<senseya> (Z)(Z)(w)(w)(J)(J)(J)(J)(J)(J)(")(")(t)(t)(t)(t)(k)(k)(M)(M)(M)(M)(R)(R)
<KaOSoFt> ._.
<castgu> buenas tardes
<castgu> tengo el siguiente problema
<castgu> venia trabajando con la version 10.4 y no tenia ningun tipo de incovenintes con mi equipo
<castgu> realice una una instlación nueva con ubunto 10.10 y pude observar que elk equipo cunado trabaja con baterias se congela altermino de unos minutos
<castgu> y hay que reiniciar de nuevo
<castgu> este mismo problema lo detecte en la version 11.04
<Richard> buenos dias
<Guest81978> tengo un archivo rpm, y tengo instalado el alien... sin embargo cuando ejecuto en el terminal, sudo alien nombre.rpm
<Guest81978> me dice not found
<Guest81978> que debo hacer ?
<Guest81978> la vdd no se que hacer y ps me gusta mucho el ubuntu pero si no puedo solucionar esto y otros problemas con perifericos, tendré que volver a wdws :(
<Guest81978> se supone que como comunidad deben ayudar a los demás usuarios
<Guest81978> alguien que tenga alguna idea ?
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-24
<kvnxp_> hola !
<kvnxp_> enn 
<kvnxp_> alguien sabe como  
<kvnxp_> ejecutar
<kvnxp_> scripts desde un disco con ntfs 
<kvnxp_> hola nadien sabe
<ElWuilMeR> kvnxp_, que es exactamente lo que deseas hacer.?
<campuzpc> Muy buenas tardes
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-16
<piwi> hola a todos
<piwi> hay alguien?
<piwi> hola
<Roger_hernandez> Buen Dia
<Roger_hernandez> algien me puede ayudar con opensuse
<Guest51983> Hola, a que horas empiezan?
<Guest51983> Bue...no respondieron
<Guest51983> me interesaba la reunion
<Guest51983> saludos! bye
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-17
<Jacksonlinux> Ubuntu
<Jacksonlinux> Buenas
<Jacksonlinux> ??
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-18
<kdpv182> hola
<tkw-one> oigan payasos... sigan este link.... es una pelicula buenisima y lo mejor en espanol latino.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdDdgsKb_xk&feature=relmfu 
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, 
<SergioMeneses> por aca le respondo
<SergioMeneses> no no estan muertos! sino q sin tiempo
<SergioMeneses> pero en la reunion del domingo decidimos continuar con ellos y con otros nuevos
<SergioMeneses> en estos dias envio la informacion!!! 
<SergioMeneses> hay q mover eso porque sino nos estancamos
<JoseGutierrez> hummm ok pero se deberian de hacer mas reuniones para ver como delimitar funciones en los proyectos no se eso creo
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, si claro!
<SergioMeneses> esa es la idea 
<SergioMeneses> pero ud tambien sabe que primero hay que mirar que la gente de verdad quiera colaborar
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseGutierrez> si muy cierto pero hace tiempo no se si usted recibio las imagenes que envio cesar y yo para modificar los iconos de la wiki pero no diste repuesta pues dijistes que las hibas a evaluar eso creo
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, si por hay las tengo guardadas :S 
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, fresco q a eso le tenemos q trabajar
<JoseGutierrez> ok no problem
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-19
<rodrigod> buenas noches
<rodrigod> Quisiera preguntarles si las redes libres estan para poblaciones alejadas del pais
<rodrigod> Estoy en un múnicipio del departamento de nariño en donde no hay banda ancha
<rodrigod> y el acceso a internet es solo por modem
<rodrigod> ay problemas de enrgia
<rodrigod> entre otros
<rodrigod> pero el acceso a las comuniciones en los colegios, hospital, centros de recuperación nutricional, alcaldía es muy limitado, me pregunto cuanto y como se podria tener la tecnologia de redes libres en este municipo o como me puedo contactar con alguien que maneje el tema y nos explique
<rodrigod> gracias por la informacion
<Roger_> Buen Dia Algien me podria ayudar con la configuracion del  fetchmailrc
<Roger_> hola
<Roger_> algien me puede ayudar
<Roger_> con la configuracion
<Roger_> de fetchmail
<ofprieto_> Hola buenas tardes a todos
<ofprieto_> !
<ofprieto_> hola sergio buenas tardes
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto_, saludos
<ofprieto_> como va todo :D
<ofprieto_> *saluda a arescorpio buena tarde
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto_, hay terminando cosas del trabajo y ud?
<arescorpio> saludos ofprieto_ 
<ofprieto_> yo igual jaja ya son las  6.00 ala casita 
<ofprieto_> jajaja ando algo cansado y cuadrando lo de este fin de semana para el hackbo y que hay reunion de el flisol pero no se que hacer
<ofprieto_> jeje ya regreso salgo ala casa
<SergioMeneses> arescorpio, quien era ese?
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-20
<ofprieto> Buenas regrese!!!!
<ofprieto> jaja el trafico de bogota es critico XD como estan todos
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> ok
<ofprieto> sergio
<ofprieto> tengo problemas con mi membresia jeje la verdad es que casi no me queda tiempo
<ofprieto> y no se muy bien como es el manejo de las wikis
<ofprieto> se que ya estoy registrado pero no se en que parte debo editarla 
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, pues debes crear y editar tu propia wiki
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, en el sitio donde estan los pasos de la membresia esta unos ejemplos de paginas wikis personales
<ofprieto> mm si he revisado y tambien veo que todo mundo ingresa su informacion en las wikis pero yo no se en que parte puedo modificar esta informacion o basicamente ingresarla
<ofprieto> http://ofprieto.blogspot.com/  me gusta como se ve el IRC desde mi blog :D
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, jeje
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, esta vacancito
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, \o
<luis_lopez> hola SergioMeneses
<ofprieto> se pero me falta demaciado
<ofprieto> trabajo en el blog aun
<ofprieto> *Buenas noches luis
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, tiempo sin verlo!
<SergioMeneses> como va todo?
<ofprieto> zzzz...
<luis_lopez> todo bien, SergioMeneses. Bastante trabajo... y como va ubuntu-co?
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, excelente creciendo... esperando a q ud venga un dia y nos de unas clases
<SergioMeneses> :D
<luis_lopez> ya ustedes son expertos :P
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> don luis_lopez un placer volver a hablar con ud! un día de estos de seguro tendremos tiempo de mas, estamos en contacto
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, nos vemos luego tambien
<ofprieto> ok
<ofprieto> Hooola ceroman buena noche como esta
<ofprieto> ping 127.0.0.1
<SergioMeneses> ChanServ, +o sergiokof 
<SergioMeneses> jajajaa
<ofprieto> Buenos dias a todos
<ofprieto> pfff alfin encontre la info que estaba buscando grrr
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, saludos
<ofprieto> ##master-page:HomepageTemplate #format wiki #language es  ## POR FAVOR!! NO CAMBIAR EL TEXTO QUE ESTÁ EN ESTA PÁGINA ## Para crear su propio wiki debe copiar todo este texto ## y pegarlo en su página wiki personal (ej: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SebastianRodriguez5) ## Como sugerencia para la dirección de su página se recomienda usar el nombre y apellido ## con mayúsculas, pruebe ingresando la dirección ## https://wiki.ubuntu
<ofprieto> no sabia nada de estoy y gracias a un miembro loencontre :D
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, jeje hagale arme su wiki
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-21
<SergioMeneses> MichaelCol, hablame por aca 
<SergioMeneses> MichaelCol, este es el canal general el otro es el de las reuniones
<MichaelCol> Ok. Gracias sergio
<MichaelCol> Cómo vamos UBUNTUEROS... ?
<SergioMeneses> MichaelCol, excelente
<bryamvaron> hola
<bryamvaron> alguno me puede ayudar en algo
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-22
<andrewilr92> #ubuntu-es
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-15
<hollman_> SergioMeneses, pingo
<SergioMeneses> entonces hollman neitor! por aca algo ocupado y ud?
<hollman_> igual
<hollman_> ahi le escribi al twitter
<hollman_> y facebbook
<hollman_> para que me haga una prueba
<hollman_> cuando tenga ya el 13.04
<hollman_> SergioMeneses, 
<SergioMeneses> hollman, si eso me acabo de dar cuenta
<SergioMeneses> dejeme miro
<hollman_> ... entre otras cosas, yno me envió la CV, me imagino que no esta interesado :(
<SergioMeneses> hollman, https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-trQbfpkZS1c/UWxfZUfMzoI/AAAAAAAAGWY/OxiIbKoAT-4/s957/Captura+de+pantalla+de+2013-04-15+15%3A09%3A31.png
<SergioMeneses> funciona a la perfeccion
<SergioMeneses> ...pues pelao de lo q hablamos hay un monton de cosas q ni he usado =/ 
<hollman_> SergioMeneses, minimize el skype
<hollman_> dejelo pues sin ventanas abiertas
<hollman_> y qu le hablen
<hollman_> a ver si ud se da cuenta cuando le hablan
<hollman_> ha chanfle, pero igualñ si l eveo el skype ahi arriba
<hollman_> maldito Ubuntu
<hollman_> a mi no me lo pone
<SergioMeneses> hollman, funciona
<SergioMeneses> ando trolleando a Danil Caicedo con las pruebas de skype
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> pero si sirve
<SergioMeneses> reinstalelo
<hollman_> verga a mi no
<hollman_> que pereza ese maldito ubuntu si no es una cosa es la otra
<hollman_> arggggggggg
<SergioMeneses> hollman, pero raro... a lo mejor los de ms andan jugando de nuevo con eso, como ya no hay mas msn entonces 
<hollman_> y ahora que noto, tampoco me funcionan los botones tactiles del laptop para controlar el volumen :E
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> hollman, a lo mejor será algo de unity?
<SergioMeneses> q unity tiene? o escritorio?
<hollman_> unity
<SergioMeneses> hollman, raro... y eso q yo tengo raring como desde hace un mes
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-16
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-co-bot, ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> pong
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-17
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jaimerave http://www.eltiempo.com/tecnologia/actualidad/redhat-en-colombia_12744486-4
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-18
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-co-bot, ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> pong
<SergioMeneses> mmm esta bien lento...
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, MagicFab saludos!
<luisjaime> Buenas tardes, tengo un problema con visual python, genera el error: i915_program_error: Exceeded max instructions.  He googleado pero lo que encuentro es que, al parecer, es un problema de la configuración del video y no de python.  ¿Alguien tiene idea sobre esto que me ayude>?
<MagicFab> SergioMenesesAFK, o/
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-19
<SergioMeneses> dias!
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-21
<ms2d4> hi
<ms2d4> hi
<Pablo066> hola
<Werry> Buenas tardes
<SergioMeneses> Werry, saludos!
#ubuntu-co 2014-04-16
<Gatomauro> Cordial saludo, tengo la siguiente pregunta: tengo instalado ubuntu 12.04 y utilizo el unyti, cuando bloqueo la pantalla el unity se conjela, no he podido encontrar la solucion al problema... me podrian colaborar ... gracias
<Nadi3d> que paso 
<Nadi3d> unity  veo
<Gatomauro> No se si es problema del unity o alguna configuracion
<Nadi3d> no se, puede ser un bug por lo que leo, use otra distro 
<Gatomauro> ok gracias
<Nadi3d> no tiene un error
<Nadi3d> digo un log
<Gatomauro> la verdad no, lo que he echo es volverlo a reinstalar y nada... entonces me he conforado con gnome shell que no presenta ningun problema
<Nadi3d> sin log de error no hay nada :D
<Gatomauro> pregunta como consulto el error log de unity
<papachan> buenas noches
<papachan> algun evento en colombia para el 14.04?
<papachan> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
#ubuntu-co 2014-04-17
<Juankof_Colombia> ¿Listo para la nueva versión de Ubuntu 14.04'
<papachan> Juankof_Colombia claro que si
<Juankof_Colombia> qué demora.
<papachan> Juankof_Colombia yo lo voy a mirar mañana por la mañana
<Juankof_Colombia> Mañana es día familiar y Canonical no piensa en eso.
<papachan> buenos dias
<papachan> http://mirror.edatel.net.co/ubuntu-releases/14.04.4/ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso ????
<Crifera> alguine me puede ayudar?
<Crifera> tengo un hp sleekbook 14 con procesador amd, y el sonido es muuuy bajo
#ubuntu-co 2014-04-18
<Crifera> alguien me puede ayudar, tengo un portatil ho y para tener el sonido bien necesito los IDT audio codecs, como los instalo en ubuntu
<riesgo> hola
<riesgo> buenas
<riesgo> ubunteros
#ubuntu-co 2015-04-13
<yona_ikel> quien es el operador aqui
#ubuntu-co 2015-04-17
<ofprieto> hola andresmujica 
<andresmujica> o/
<ofprieto> como va todo andresmujica 
<andresmujica> bien bien gracias, como va todo ofprieto?
<ofprieto> bien preocupado que andamos organizando el flisol y han existido problemas de locación 
<ofprieto> andresmujica: ud conoce sitios que puedan brindar espacio por que actualmente el que hay es el idrd y esta hasta junio 27 y las otras fechas son hasta agosto 
<ofprieto> y los demas lugares andan cobrando :S jejeje que problema 
#ubuntu-co 2017-04-23
<kmilogars> Hola
#ubuntu-co 2018-04-18
<omarv_> hola
<omarv_> alguien me puede ayudar con un problemita de 18.04 ?
